# Hot air rework station



## tdukes (Apr 4, 2019)

It looks like several hot air rework stations are available from Amazon for less than $100. Has anyone here had good or bad experiences with any of these. I am thinking of getting one.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 4, 2019)

I ordered one so I will let you know how it works.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 4, 2019)

I have had both.  The first one I purchased and didn't work.  The replacement was better, but still doesn't heat up without a good smack.


----------



## Robert (Apr 4, 2019)

I have this one:
https://www.amazon.com/F2C-858D-Soldering-Stations-Accessories/dp/B01NCB4SQ7 

It works fine but I really don't use it all that often unless I need to remove an SMD IC....  It's mostly a heat-shrink tool these days.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 4, 2019)

Robert said:


> I have this one:
> https://www.amazon.com/F2C-858D-Soldering-Stations-Accessories/dp/B01NCB4SQ7
> 
> It works fine but I really don't use it all that often unless I need to remove an SMD IC....  It's mostly a heat-shrink tool these days.


I got the 69.99 one, but it wasn't 59.99 it was 39.99 at the time.


----------

